# Downton Abbey season premeire?



## Jstkiddn

Downton Abbey is supposed to be starting up again on Jan. 5, but it's not showing up in my guide. It shows a special on Highclere Castle at 7:00, but at 8:00 instead of Masterpiece Classic, my guide is showing Doc Martin. Anyone else?


----------



## javabird

Jstkiddn said:


> Downton Abbey is supposed to be starting up again on Jan. 5, but it's not showing up in my guide. It shows a special on Highclere Castle at 7:00, but at 8:00 instead of Masterpiece Classic, my guide is showing Doc Martin. Anyone else?


My guide shows Masterpiece Classic, the last episode of Downton season 3 at 7:00 pm (2 hrs), and the first episode of Downton Season 4 at 9:00 pm (2 hrs).

I have Comcast/Seattle area.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Shows up on TW Dallas


----------



## NorthAlabama

we have a 2 hour premier of downton (masterpiece classic) in the guide from 8-10 (cdt), and highclere from 7-8. 

according to pbs, sherlock (masterpiece mystery) is supposed to directly follow downton, but our market has a documentery on the tower of london, with sherlock starting at 11:30 (1:30 after downton ends).

apt (alabama public television) controls all the pbs stations in the state, the scheduling, too. they air different programming at wierd times, but mostly do a good job during prime time. they might disagree with sherlock airing so early, it can be graphic at times.


----------



## laria

_Masterpiece Classic_ was in my guide for 1/5 (NHPTV).

_Masterpiece Mystery!_ should be a repeat on 1/5... Sherlock new eps aren't starting until 1/19.


----------



## NorthAlabama

laria said:


> Sherlock new eps aren't starting until 1/19.


that's the reason for the time difference, thanks.


----------



## dbranco

I have a SP for Masterpiece Classic ("New Only") and it failed to pick up the first [new] episode of Downton Abbey. I had to select it manually. Very strange!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Yes, it won't pick it up as "New" since it's already aired across the pond


----------



## BrettStah

What benefit is it to air so long after they air in the UK, I wonder? The entire season plus the 90 minute Christmas episode has already aired in the UK, but PBS is just about to start with episode 1 of the latest season?


----------



## laria

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Yes, it won't pick it up as "New" since it's already aired across the pond


I'm guessing this was a joke, but in case not, mine picked it up ok. 



BrettStah said:


> What benefit is it to air so long after they air in the UK, I wonder? The entire season plus the 90 minute Christmas episode has already aired in the UK, but PBS is just about to start with episode 1 of the latest season?


Mostly, PBS doesn't want to air it against a full fall network schedule. They also need to edit it to fit the PBS broadcast window.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...y_why_pbs_airs_it_so_much_later_than_itv.html


----------



## BrettStah

Thanks for that link! The interviewer asked good questions. I don't necessarily think all of the answers made tons of sense. If you have to give local stations a known break, just take a break and then resume with the show - no need to have the show trimmed down content-wise.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

laria said:


> I'm guessing this was a joke, but in case not, mine picked it up ok.
> 
> Well maybe worded it wrong, it will pick it up as new, but mine also picked up the repeats


----------



## laria

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Well maybe worded it wrong, it will pick it up as new, but mine also picked up the repeats


Huh, weird. I have my season pass set to "new only" and it is only picking up the Sunday 9pm airings.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

That link was funny, they are talking about trimming and editing the show for time, then at the end of the interview it says 

This interview has been condensed and edited.


----------



## dbranco

BrettStah said:


> What benefit is it to air so long after they air in the UK, I wonder? The entire season plus the 90 minute Christmas episode has already aired in the UK, but PBS is just about to start with episode 1 of the latest season?


In this week's TV Guide, the same question was posed. This was their answer:

_"The delay between the UK airings in the fall and the American premiere in January helps generate interest in the show and proves to be a ratings boon, according to PBS president Paula Kerger."_

There's another couple of paragraphs to their answer, but I don't want to infringe on any copyrights here. The rest basically backs up that quote with some ratings numbers showing that what she said is accurate.


----------



## JohnDG

dbranco said:


> In this week's TV Guide, the same question was posed. This was their answer:
> 
> _"The delay between the UK airings in the fall and the American premiere in January helps generate interest in the show and proves to be a ratings boon, according to PBS president Paula Kerger."_
> 
> There's another couple of paragraphs to their answer, but I don't want to infringe on any copyrights here. The rest basically backs up that quote with some ratings numbers showing that what she said is accurate.


<snicker> Like same day broadcasts of Dr. Who has really hurt its popularity. I'm guessing they don't want to pay a higher fee.

jdg


----------



## sieglinde

Since there is this thing called the internet, there must be a danger of spoilers creeping over the pond to the New World.


----------



## megory

Oddly, my TiVos pick up the Downton episodes as new. And we have two PBSs in my market, but Doc Martin, sadly, is on the channel I don't get.

First night was episodes 1&2. I'd rather they stretched out the whole series at 1 hour per week. Last year, I think they doubled up the first two and the last two making for a frustratingly short 6-week season and I think they'll do it again this year. I wish it were 12-20 episodes, but, oh well!

I've read all the spoilers, but I still want to see the shows.


----------



## laria

megory said:


> I'd rather they stretched out the whole series at 1 hour per week. Last year, I think they doubled up the first two and the last two making for a frustratingly short 6-week season and I think they'll do it again this year.


They are doubling up the first and last again, making it an 8 week season.


----------



## megory

laria said:


> They are doubling up the first and last again, making it an 8 week season.


LOL. My math says:
8 shows 2 in beginning (one week)

4 in the middle (each a separate week)

2 at the end (one week)

Equals 6 week season. Or did I miss something? I've only read of 8 episodes.


----------



## BrettStah

There was a ~90 minute Christmas episode.


----------



## laria

megory said:


> LOL. My math says:
> 8 shows 2 in beginning (one week)
> 
> 4 in the middle (each a separate week)
> 
> 2 at the end (one week)
> 
> Equals 6 week season. Or did I miss something? I've only read of 8 episodes.


You are missing that the first and last eps were actually long. I had just looked at the PBS schedule before my post and assumed they were doubled. The first and last were long at 69 min, 6 at 49 min, and the 92 min Christmas ep.

The schedule on PBS.org has 8 eps, 8 weeks listed: Jan 5, 12, 19, 26 and Feb 2, 9, 16, 23. I am not sure how the editing works out since the first PBS ep was clearly a lot longer than 69 min.


----------



## megory

You sure are right and I'm wrong. Season felt terribly short again. But the dates match! I guess I'm just getting old and time flies!

Sigh. Too soon over! (und too late schmart)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

not over soon enough for me. This season was by far the worse of the series.


----------



## pdhenry

At least nobody died...


----------



## javabird

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> not over soon enough for me. This season was by far the worse of the series.


Interesting. I was thinking it keeps getting better every season.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Well this thread isn't the place to discuss it, but it sucked.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm torn over the season 4 finale - should i be disappointed there was no single cliffhanger, generally settled within 10-15 minutes into next season's premier? not really. it left me feeling kind of "blah" - ok, but no crescendo to a climactic scene that makes me curious and wanting more, waiting for next season. right back to where i started, torn.

i enjoyed shirley macclaine's re-appearance, and the addition of paul giamatti's character. several loose ends were neatly tied, others left dangling, so there's a lot to look forward next season:


Spoiler



the reference to "brownshirts" involved with michael's disappearance, edith arranging her child to be close, she and tom settling into their places in the family, mary and charles inching closer together, molesley blocking thomas' snooping...


i will trust the writer's won't disappoint for long...if they do, it's off to syndication after next season's finale.


----------

